# Which catagory does your dog fall into?



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Just curious to see what kind of dogs the people on the forum own. You can pick more than one catagory, the poll allows for multiple choice.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is WG working line


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden is a mix of czech working lines and american show lines.

The new baby is 100% working lines


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wgsl


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Rem is half German show line and the other half is West and East working lines.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I wanted to pick "my dog ate his/her pedigree before I could read it" because if I had pedigrees they probably would have done that.

Raven is BYB and Kaiser is a rescue so I have no clue what their pedigrees are and they surely aren't anything impressive but I love them.

(Raven is the B&T, Kaiser is the sable)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is DDR working lines


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I was told skylar's mother is DDR lines, but i don't know about the fathers (its not online, i just have it on paper)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is American Show line and proud of it.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

gsdraven said:


> I wanted to pick "my dog ate his/her pedigree before I could read it" because if I had pedigrees they probably would have done that.
> 
> Raven is BYB and Kaiser is a rescue so I have no clue what their pedigrees are and they surely aren't anything impressive but I love them.


Phoenix is a rescue too. He said he don't need no stinkin' pedigree.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I checked "European working lines including all subsets, WG working, Czech, DDR etc."

Killian is from Czech descendants working lines...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger is a rescue so I have no idea what his pedigree is, but he's probably a mix of lines, and is probably a BYB dog, but then again I could be completely wrong.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

All 4 of mine are German Showlines.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awww there's not "other"!!  Madix is a purebred, registered Dutch Shepherd


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

One west German show line, two European working lines, one mutt (possibly some GSD in the mix but not high content).


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

1 European working line 1 west German show line...didn't realiaze you could pick 2 until after I hit enter so only the working line is counted for...add + 1 to the show line group!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy's a mix - WGSL on one side and a mix of working lines on the other.

My next will be full WGSL, but we'll see when that actually happens.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine is a rescue. We believe that he was from a BYB or oops litter that didn't sell since he is all black with a white stripe on his chest. They told the shelter mom was a GSD. 

Every GSD person we have met in real life thinks he is purebred. Other people INSIST that GSDs don't come in black.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Niko is American Show line and proud of it.


Ditto for Abby, granddaughter of a Grand Victor.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper is working lines, mostly East, and Rocky is Craptactular BYB Pet lines.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is a mix of lines.

Beau was pure West German showlines.

Next will be either Czech or a mix of Czech/WG and a splash of DDR.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark is a mix of lines.
> 
> Beau was pure West German showlines.
> 
> Next will be either Czech or a mix of Czech/WG and a splash of DDR.


Stark is a beauty, speaks well for mixing.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thor is DDR.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasha is Czech and German lines 
Meika is American show lines ( some how I lost her papers after we got the new house)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly- BYB/oops no clue of she is. More than likely she is "Pet Lines". Love her no matter what.

Tanner-Shelter, who knows what his lines are, more than likely "Pet Lines"


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi is half belgian malinois & 1/4 kangaroo & 1/4 german shepherd. :wild:


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

WGSL, both parents imported from Germany.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

emoore said:


> kopper is working lines, mostly east, and rocky is craptactular byb pet lines.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

FG167 said:


> Awww there's not "other"!!  Madix is a purebred, registered Dutch Shepherd


Oh go ahead, admit it. Your dog ate his pedigree and you just don't want to mark that.  

Just kidding, and I'm sorry for leaving out Other.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is mixed lines.....a lot of Hungarian and German


----------



## plusdoegsd (Nov 15, 2010)

byb rescue but well loved and making his pack very proud.:wub:


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Regen is a rescue, but looks to be American showlines.
Osa is WGSL! Regen's build looks much healthier, I worry about Osa's back when she gets older (the curvature).


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Rafi is half belgian malinois & 1/4 kangaroo & 1/4 german shepherd. :wild:


You can totally see the Kangaroo.....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon is Pure working lines half West German, half Czech.

Keeta INSISTS she is a long-coated, broad-muzzled, gay-tailed, floppy-eared working line too. 
Sure Keeta, whatever!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mix.

All the dogs on his sire's side are champion american show lines, dam's side is pet quality with some working scattered in there.

He still manages to have great drives for what he is, though! But his conformation is a mess, lol.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Keeta INSISTS she is a long-coated, broad-muzzled, gay-tailed, floppy-eared working line too.
> Sure Keeta, whatever!


Keeta knows best! LOL!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja is a mix of DDR and Czech working lines.
Angus is a mix of DDR and German Show Lines


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> Gryffon is Pure working lines half West German, half Czech.
> 
> Keeta INSISTS she is a long-coated, broad-muzzled, gay-tailed, floppy-eared working line too.
> Sure Keeta, whatever!


heheh! Love the Keeta part 

Meeka was BYB American lines
Kelso is West German Working lines
Allie is a German Shepherd, lol, have no idea, hard to figure her out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Loki is West German show line.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny, very funny!!!



Castlemaid said:


> Keeta INSISTS she is a long-coated, broad-muzzled, gay-tailed, floppy-eared working line too.
> Sure Keeta, whatever!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Both of mine are American Show Lines, and are being shown.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

My pup's a shelter rescue and definitely NOT purebred. But who needs a pedigree to be loved? ~lol~


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackson is about 50% DDR, and 50% WGWL.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Minka is my clever, bold little Czech working line girl.


----------

